# Нужен отзыв об "Victoria Poeta"



## Xzibit (6 Май 2019)

Привет. Хотелось узнать про аккордеоны victoria, есть ли тут владельцы, в планах- приобретение выборного экземпляра.


----------



## vev (7 Май 2019)

Xzibit, 
Добротин играл на Victoria Poeta. У меня был... Только я не помню, чтобы туда выборка ставилась


----------



## Xzibit (7 Май 2019)

На ютубе есть видео, да сам Добротин на выборном исполнял. На авито есть вариант один


----------



## vev (7 Май 2019)

На Avito была Cadenza Сервера Абкеримова. Это далеко не Poeta. Тот инструмент весьма интересен. Левая несколько тускловата, а правая - очень хорошо. Моя Cadenza в настоящее время испорчена настройщиком... Ушел прекрасный ответ... Надо к реальному мастеру везти. Инструмент очень мне нравится


----------



## Xzibit (7 Май 2019)

За тот что на авито имеете ввиду испорчен? За этот знаете историю какую либо?
Насчет левой, не хочется как раз грубую баянную, а легкую, думаю в самый раз.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Май 2019)

Xzibit написал(а):


> За тот что на авито имеете ввиду испорчен? За этот знаете историю какую либо?





vev написал(а):


> Моя Cadenza в настоящее время испорчена настройщиком... Ушел прекрасный ответ... Надо к реальному мастеру везти. Инструмент очень мне нравится


Евгений, Вы не знаете каких- либо историй про свой инструмент?)) Жаль...


----------



## Xzibit (7 Май 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Евгений, Вы не знаете каких- либо историй про свой инструмент?)) Жаль...


Не о том думаете)


----------



## vev (7 Май 2019)

Xzibit, ну так доехать до Красногвардейской и пощупать? Я по балансу левой и правой писал. Правая ярче


Никаких особых историй. Сервер его продал челу для обучения. Теперь чел продаёт. Я не в курсе что со времени покупки было с инструментом


----------



## Xzibit (8 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Xzibit, ну так доехать до Красногвардейской и пощупать? Я по балансу левой и правой писал. Правая ярче
> 
> 
> Никаких особых историй. Сервер его продал челу для обучения. Теперь чел продаёт. Я не в курсе что со времени покупки было с инструментом


Хех, легко сказать доехать,когда живешь на другом конце Руси


----------



## vev (9 Май 2019)

Ну тогда вообще не понятно, а в чем вопрос? Ну как можно "отозваться" об инструменте??? У каждого будет свой, персональный отзыв. Вы на что опираться собираетесь?

От себя, от дилетанта, могу сказать: Victoria - живые инструменты. По качеству можно с Рикардо и с Элькой бодаться вечно. Привезешь - доделают. Ткнешь - сделают вид, что исправляют. Короче, надо давить. Но у инструментов есть характер и звук.

Те же Пыжики и Бугарьки, на мой непросвещенный взгляд, по механике и по "вылизанности" будут получше Вики, но они плоские, как бревно. Звук посредственный.... Неинтересный


----------



## kep (9 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> но они плоские, как бревно.


Плоское бревно в студию!


----------



## vev (9 Май 2019)

kep, 

А Вам, товарищ с другой стороны планеты, разве неведомо, как бревно выглядит?


----------



## kep (9 Май 2019)

С торца оно плоское, не спорю


----------



## vev (10 Май 2019)

kep, 
OK. Пойду тебе на встречу и перефразирую: звук плоский, как ДОСКА... Так лучше?


----------



## Xzibit (10 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Ну тогда вообще не понятно, а в чем вопрос? Ну как можно "отозваться" об инструменте??? У каждого будет свой, персональный отзыв. Вы на что опираться собираетесь?
> 
> От себя, от дилетанта, могу сказать: Victoria - живые инструменты. По качеству можно с Рикардо и с Элькой бодаться вечно. Привезешь - доделают. Ткнешь - сделают вид, что исправляют. Короче, надо давить. Но у инструментов есть характер и звук.
> 
> Те же Пыжики и Бугарьки, на мой непросвещенный взгляд, по механике и по "вылизанности" будут получше Вики, но они плоские, как бревно. Звук посредственный.... Неинтересный


В том и соль,никогда не щупал вику, и интересно узнать хоть какое-то мнение о нем,так как не слишком частое явление вика. Про пежо то понятное дело


----------

